# Mathews dealer in ONTARIO ?



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Try Archers Nook in London.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Depends where you are in Ontario as to what dealer would carry that part. As far as I know most would have to order it through Monsens in Peterborough. You could try calling The Bowshop in Kitchener ( www.bow-shop.com ) or the archers nook in London ( www.archersnook.com )
They seem to be a couple of the larger dealers in Ontario so they might have the parts.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*definately the best places to .....*



thunderbolt said:


> Depends where you are in Ontario as to what dealer would carry that part. As far as I know most would have to order it through Monsens in Peterborough. You could try calling The Bowshop in Kitchener ( www.bow-shop.com ) or the archers nook in London ( www.archersnook.com )
> They seem to be a couple of the larger dealers in Ontario so they might have the parts.


find what you need


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Another one to try would be Saugeen Shafts. Bill doesn't keep much in stock, but he's practically next door to Monsens, so he can get the goods from them quick!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*The Nook*

I can tell you we don't have any roller guard parts at the shop...sorry. Send an email to Eric at the Nook and he can find out if the distributor has any on hand. I would do it myself, but I won't be back in there until next week.

Click on the Nook's link in my signature, the email addy is on the site.

Jason


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Gagnon Sports*

If your in the GTA, Gagnon Sports (Oshawa) is a Mathews dealer as well. They deal with Monsen's as well.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*McComber Archery*

Not sure if I spelled the name correctly or not.. But they have got me set-up !..

Right rear the mercier Bridge , near Montreal Quebec..

Thanks for the help guys

Kyle


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

glad to here you got it taken care of. Allan and Sue are good people :wink:


----------

